# A dilema for you



## UKframer (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi guys hows it goin? Just joined this forum.

Just wanted to get your opinion on this one.

Client moved my truck and caused $1500 damage to it. Now this guy has spent $120 000 with me and is a good client. Am I out line to send him the bill for the repair to the truck? $1500 is alot of money for me to find. What do you think?


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Tough one, - - I think I'd show him the bill and tell him any help would be greatly appreciated, - - then let his conscience be his guide . . .

Doesn't sound like enough to lose a good customer and a good relationship over.


----------



## Forry (Feb 12, 2007)

Eat it and move on... next time move it yourself, it'll save everyone the heartache. Sorry if I sound brash, but I think it would be out of line to send the client a bill like that.


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

Do you not have insurance on the vehicle? Do you think he would just hand you $1,500 in an envelope just because you did a nice job for him?...I'll go out on a limb and guess.. NO. Why should you eat $1,500 in damage he caused. It doesn't matter that he has given you some work to do. If he was a stand-up guy, he already would have offered to pay for the damage.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Forry said:


> Eat it and move on... next time move it yourself, it'll save everyone the heartache. Sorry if I sound brash, but I think it would be out of line to send the client a bill like that.



I'll second this one.


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 10, 2007)

We all need to get out of the mindset that customers are doing us a favor by giving us work. We provide a service for that money. We put a value on that service and when they pay us, that makes us even. If you did $1500 worth of damage to the house, don't think for a second he would eat it. I don't see how it is different. Unless you secretly feel that the price they paid you was greater than the value of the work you did. + overhead + profit. If you charged him $120,000, and the work was only worth $80,000....eat it. If your work was worth $120,000 send him a bill.


----------



## skylands (Dec 10, 2005)

_"Eat it and move on... next time move it yourself, it'll save everyone the heartache. Sorry if I sound brash, but I think it would be out of line to send the client a bill like that"_

That'd be the answer.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Did you ask him to move the truck? If so, eat it. If not, send him a bill for the damages.

The guy will be embarrassed no matter what and as a result he isn't going to hire you again. He may or may not pay it. His own auto insurance may pay it. Either way,


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

Yep, he didn't offer to pay. Then he doesn't feel responsible. Bill him and he's gone and you probably wont get your money. Never let a homeowner have anything to do with your tools. I let a customer use a new saw and when I got it back it the next day, it was toast. When I questioned him he said it never worked right. Live and learn.


----------



## daArch (Jun 8, 2007)

That is a tough one. And each situation would be different. 

If it helps you decide, I would NEVER let a customer move my work vehicle. 

Then again, if he moved it wothout your knowledge or giving you a chance to move it yourself, then I would tell him that you are REALLY sorry, but he's responsible.

If you asked or allowed him to move it, then it's on you, IMO. 

If there's a gray area, it may be best to ask him how you two can each absorb a portion of the cost.

But hey, you titled the thread correctly.

Whatever happens, use it as a learning experience


----------



## curapa (Oct 8, 2007)

I would imagine deep down you know what the right choice is in your given situation. If your having trouble deciding then you probably feel he should pay for it but dont want to ask. If the circumstances were right i'd ask for reimbursement after I had the vehicle repaired otherwise i'd eat it.


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

If he moved it w/o permission, then he should pay at least the deductible, if you asked him to move it then you gotta eat it. 

Be as friendly, polite, but also businesslike, as you can to protect the relationship with him. If it seems appropriate, even tell him that you don't want to disturb what has been a good working relationship, but you are out of pocket on this one.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

seems like everyone is throwing out their opinion, so I might as well jump in. If you've done well with the job (made some good money) and it was the HO's fault, approach him w/ the bill and ask for half (in a humble way). If you've made a load of money, eat it the damage. 

Are you not turning this into your insurance company? If he was driving your truck, doesn't that put his insurance company on the line? Maybe with a little more info on how the truck was damaged, we may be of better assistance. For instance, if you had a trailer on the back of your truck and the HO backed it up, that would not have been wise on your part thinking a 'commoner' can back up a trailer.


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

Tom R said:


> Tough one, - - I think I'd show him the bill and tell him any help would be greatly appreciated, - - then let his conscience be his guide . . .
> 
> Doesn't sound like enough to lose a good customer and a good relationship over.





Forry said:


> Eat it and move on... next time move it yourself, it'll save everyone the heartache. Sorry if I sound brash, but I think it would be out of line to send the client a bill like that.


I'm somewhere between these two, for me it would depend on if this was a one time 120k client, or a good repeat client who you have built a relationship with over numerous projects. If the latter, I would have to go with forry, if its a first time/one time, i'd have to go with tom


----------



## UKframer (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks everybody for spending the time to respond to this. Its great to here everyones opinion.
Client did offer to pay for the damage straight away so that does help me. I have just been wondering about it.
The amount doesn't seem enough to warrant involving the insurance company as my premium will no doubt go up if I make a claim. 

After much thought I think if he meets me half way then it'll be ok.:thumbup:


----------



## gregj (Jul 31, 2006)

If I left the keys in the truck I'd just be happy a kid didn't get in it and I'd eat the cost. If I gave the client the keys I'd figure it was my fault and eat the cost. If the client hot-wired the truck he'd be paying for it.


----------



## Joe Carola (Jun 15, 2004)

UKframer,

Why did he move your truck? You never said why.


----------



## UKframer (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey Guys,

Greg the site was a private one a long way from nowhere with no risk of any intruders stealing anything. Yes the keys were in the ignition though but what can I do when me and my guys are in and out of there all day.

Guy just jumped in and moved it without asking. Bent up the rear doors against a trailer.


----------



## UKframer (Nov 3, 2007)

Joe, it was in his way for some reason so he chose to move it rather than ask me to.


----------



## Forry (Feb 12, 2007)

Huh, I guess I responded without all the info. He moved it without asking, dented it to the tune of $1500, offered to pay for it like any big boy would. Sounds a little different now with more info. I think... let him do what he thinks is right, and whatever he does, just go with it and if he covers the whole thing, shake his hand, and let him know you appreciate him doing the right thing. We all need a pat on the back from time to time. If I moved your truck, and f'd it up, I'd insist on making it right. I think you should relax and let it work itself out.


----------



## daArch (Jun 8, 2007)

Forry said:


> Huh, I guess I responded without all the info. He moved it without asking, dented it to the tune of $1500, offered to pay for it like any big boy would. Sounds a little different now with more info. I think... let him do what he thinks is right, and whatever he does, just go with it and if he covers the whole thing, shake his hand, and let him know you appreciate him doing the right thing. We all need a pat on the back from time to time. If I moved your truck, and f'd it up, I'd insist on making it right. I think you should relax and let it work itself out.


As Richard Dawson would say,








GOOD ANSWER !


----------

